# Matrix GT1000FX vs Fryette Power Station 2 for Axe FX?



## Paincakes (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm building an Axe FX rig to play through real guitar cabs.

I'm trying to decide which power amp to get. Both have pros and cons. What do you think?

Matrix GT1000FX Pros:
- Stereo capable: I could route 2 cabs with different amp models.
- Solid state, so no tube maintenance required.
Cons: Doesn't do the other stuff Fryette's PS can do.

Fryette Power Station 2 Pros:
- Is also a power attenuator, which opens the door to cranking my real tube amps (some that I own, some that I want to own... but that's another story, for another paycheck).
- Some say the tubes make it sound better.
Cons: tubes can fail, and require maintenance, negating the practicality of a digital rig in a way.

So one is a "1 trick pony" but seems more reliable.
The other is a multi-use tool (and I would use it for different applications), maybe sounds better, but comes at the cost of maintenance.

Thoughts?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2018)

If 50 watts is enough headroom for your application, grab the PS2. 

It only weighs 15lbs and runs on just 3 tubes, so I don't think it would negate the benefits of a digital rig.


----------



## oracles (Aug 6, 2018)

Power station


----------



## Turgon (Aug 6, 2018)

the Power Station hast actually just 40 Watts. I don't know which style of music you play, but for me this would be not enough headroom. Also... how serious are you about this stereo Setup? If you really need to use this, you should go with the Matrix. I have it, I love it. It also fits nicely in a rack. I don't know if the Power station does.

Maybe you should go for an extra power attenuator for cranking your amps.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2018)

Turgon said:


> the Power Station hast actually just 40 Watts. I don't know which style of music you play, but for me this would be not enough headroom. Also... how serious are you about this stereo Setup? If you really need to use this, you should go with the Matrix. I have it, I love it. It also fits nicely in a rack. I don't know if the Power station does.
> 
> Maybe you should go for an extra power attenuator for cranking your amps.



That's not really a big difference, 10 watts. Kinda like some of the 80 and 90 watt amps compared to 100. 

Have a source? The manaul says 50 watts. Fryette is usually pretty honest about rating thier amps, and two 6L6 can do 50.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 6, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's not really a big difference, 10 watts. Kinda like some of the 80 and 90 watt amps compared to 100.
> 
> Have a source? The manaul says 50 watts. Fryette is usually pretty honest about rating thier amps, and two 6L6 can do 50.



yeah, but I know several bandmates that have problems with their 50 Watt heads.

I did a quick research on Thomann. They said 40. But might be a mistake.
https://www.thomann.de/de/fryette_power_station_ps2.htm?ref=search_prv_7


----------



## Shask (Aug 6, 2018)

I have an Axe II and a GT1000FX. I have often wondered about the PS2. I think it would be a great useful unit, and it should thump a little better/easier because it is tube, and will interact with the speaker more naturally. However, I haven't bought one because it is not stereo (I use two 212 cabs with different impedances), and usually you have to turn down settings to counteract the effect of the tubes, such as the low end resonance. I am just questioning if it would be THAT much better when considering the cost and restrictions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2018)

Turgon said:


> yeah, but I know several bandmates that have problems with their 50 Watt heads.
> 
> I did a quick research on Thomann. They said 40. But might be a mistake.
> https://www.thomann.de/de/fryette_power_station_ps2.htm?ref=search_prv_7



Weird:
https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amp...-power-station-integrated-reactance-amplifier


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 6, 2018)

the Power Station manual states 50 watts, as well as how it’s measured. I’d take their word for it given their track record. For instance the manual for my 2/50/2 states 62 watts per side (when in class A/B mode) in the manual. 

As for Matrix vs Power Station, they’re probably both very good. It just depends what is more important to you - stereo, or real-tube-feel and the ability to multitask it as a load/poweramp for other tube amps. 

I have an old Matrix poweramp (not the GT series) and I think it sounds really good. I prefer it with my Axe FX over my 2/50/2 with the Axe FX. But the 2/50/2 I guess is pretty different - not designed to be flat response and uses EL34’s. Also it needs a retube.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 6, 2018)

Judging from the racket my Fender Blues Deluxe reissue could do back in the day, 40 watts are more than enough for most applications, unless you want super pristine cleans at a deafening volume for some reason. Even at 40 watts power amp saturation doesn't start until you're well into "enemy of the neighborhood" range, so even if you play modern metal with little use for that type of saturation you should be fine.
I'd still pick the Matrix but more for Format reasons so it can be in the rack without need for adapters etc.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 6, 2018)

What speaker cab do you plan to use? With a tube amp, there can be transients that can send double the output at times so a 50 watt amp will push some serious output in the mids and treble which we perceive as “loud”. 

The Matrix has enough output to overpower and blow up 8 speakers in a full stack (not that anyone would run one that high). Youd want to keep the level quite low to protect your speakers. The amp itself has a “tube like” EQ voice that is very pleasant to play Axe FX and Kemper through. If you get one, run the Axe output high and slowly bring the channel volume on the GT up to the desired level. 

If you play through a 412 minimum, then either option will be awesome. My other guitarist has the GT1000FX and it sounds great. If you run a 112 or 212 then grab the PS for sure. The GT would be risky in this scenario as a DC spike would blow your speakers. FWIW my Mesa 2:90 on just one channel absolutely demolishes the GT; even at around 4 (11:00) you wouldn’t know there was another guitar playing. Even my little ISP Stealth Pro at 180 watts is killer with a 412 as it won’t over power my speakers so I could run it at full power and be safe. Neither the Matrix or ISP can match the tone of the Mesa IMO, but they do sound very good and the weight saving is a worthwhile trade off in most scenarios for us lugging the shit on and off stages every week.


----------



## Shask (Aug 6, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> What speaker cab do you plan to use? With a tube amp, there can be transients that can send double the output at times so a 50 watt amp will push some serious output in the mids and treble which we perceive as “loud”.
> 
> The Matrix has enough output to overpower and blow up 8 speakers in a full stack (not that anyone would run one that high). Youd want to keep the level quite low to protect your speakers. The amp itself has a “tube like” EQ voice that is very pleasant to play Axe FX and Kemper through. If you get one, run the Axe output high and slowly bring the channel volume on the GT up to the desired level.
> 
> If you play through a 412 minimum, then either option will be awesome. My other guitarist has the GT1000FX and it sounds great. If you run a 112 or 212 then grab the PS for sure. The GT would be risky in this scenario as a DC spike would blow your speakers. FWIW my Mesa 2:90 on just one channel absolutely demolishes the GT; even at around 4 (11:00) you wouldn’t know there was another guitar playing. Even my little ISP Stealth Pro at 180 watts is killer with a 412 as it won’t over power my speakers so I could run it at full power and be safe. Neither the Matrix or ISP can match the tone of the Mesa IMO, but they do sound very good and the weight saving is a worthwhile trade off in most scenarios for us lugging the shit on and off stages every week.


Most people agree the GT1000FX sounds best when the volume is about 2 - 3 oclock, and then using the level on the Axe-FX to control the overall volume.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 6, 2018)

Shask said:


> Most people agree the GT1000FX sounds best when the volume is about 2 - 3 oclock, and then using the level on the Axe-FX to control the overall volume.


Yeah it can go that way as well. I don’t know the taper of the volume pots on the Matrix, but I’d probably run only one side (non bridged) if I was running it at that level, and bring the Axe volume from 0 slowly up.


----------



## Paincakes (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for your replies. It doesn't help that both products are the same price!
I don't plan to use stereo rigs often, if at all. The idea of having 2 cabinets set to different amps sounds like a fun novelty, really not a necessity.
I play mostly 2x12 Mesa cab out of convenience, but occasionally use a 4x12. My volume needs aren't crazy, I just need to be be able to keep up with a drummer during practice.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 6, 2018)

There's also a Synergy 100 watt power amp 50-50 stereo for a bit more coin. Supposedly Fryette designed. 

I'd go for a Matrix if you are running an Axe Fx since the tube simulation is already in the box. Sounds better that way. Although I must admit, the real tube speaker resonance interaction can't be beat. 

I run a GT1600fx with a 400w 4x12. Matrix is at full volume bridge. I control the volume thru the Axe. The sound is huge with all the headroom you need. Drowns out my 5150II no problem.


----------



## wlfers (Aug 6, 2018)

You don't have to worry about overpowering or destroying your speakers with the GT1000FX if attentive. Per channel, it's 325 watts @ 8 ohms, and 150 watts @ 16 ohms.

From Matrix's site


> The Matrix amps come equipped with useful signal light indicators (located near the volume controls). These give an indication of how much power the amp is providing at a given load (impedance). They will start to light up (flicker) when the amp is delivering -9db (12.5%) of it's power. The lights will stay solid at -6db (25%) of it's power.



I don't have anything useful to add about it vs the PS though, since I haven't tried one. I do have a 2/90/2 though if comparisons interest you.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah. There are led warnings tto let you know how much power the Matrix is putting out at a given time.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 6, 2018)

Sorry, I gotta vote for the Matrix here.

When I had Axe Fx and Kemper gear around, I tried it with tube power amps and FX Returns Ect...

I heard nor felt that the tubes lent anything useful to the Digital Modeler in front of it.

In fact, quite the opposite when I first got the gt1000fx.
ALL my patches sounded super clear and punchy!

8 LBS. -- Lots of power -- small... no brainer to me.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 7, 2018)

Paincakes said:


> Thanks for your replies. It doesn't help that both products are the same price!
> I don't plan to use stereo rigs often, if at all. The idea of having 2 cabinets set to different amps sounds like a fun novelty, really not a necessity.
> I play mostly 2x12 Mesa cab out of convenience, but occasionally use a 4x12. My volume needs aren't crazy, I just need to be be able to keep up with a drummer during practice.



Sounds like PS is the best product for you imho.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 7, 2018)

wakjob said:


> Sorry, I gotta vote for the Matrix here.
> 
> When I had Axe Fx and Kemper gear around, I tried it with tube power amps and FX Returns Ect...
> 
> ...



Agree. It's super clean and punchy. Crisp, the details come through since you don't have to worry about real tubes muddying the experience. And I watched Metallica with their Matrix rig. Sounded quite huge and hi-fi!


----------



## hvdh (Aug 9, 2018)

Since you are gonna play with real guitar cabs and experienced the real tube/cabinet feel already for years, I would choose the tube poweramp solution.
- For real and better interaction between tubeamp and guitar cab (GT1000 can not do this). This natural interaction gives the maximum feel of the real mckoy. Modeling with IR + SS amp + FR speakers just can not FULLY create this. Altough there are modeling parameters who give the impression you can achieve it but sadly not like a real tube poweramp interacts with a guitarcab.
- More flexible for your other gear.

Sadly there is much believing going on in this poweramp modeling + IR + SS amp and FR speakers world. Tried it for several years did not liked it and am back to old school tube solutions. Lets say it is very very complex dynamical physics. For home use modeling is perfect.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 9, 2018)

I just remembered, Steven Fryette did some ‘modelling workshop’ videos a few years ago, comparing various modellers into solidstate and tube poweramps. 

He gets into the technical aspect of how and why solid state and tube differ due to how they operate, if you’re into that. 

The poweramp portion of the Power Station is basically just one side of the LXII in the video, except it has presence/depth controls, and no ‘enhance’ switch. 









He mentions tube buffers used on the front end of modelers as well, and I think there is a benefit to this, I use an old VHT Valvulator I in front of my axe Fx and I think there is a subtle improvement in the feel. Enough to stop me from wanting to constantly tweak to fix the feel.


----------



## Paincakes (Aug 9, 2018)

Update: I went a different route and ordered the Seymour Duncan PowerStage 700. Many folks over the Fractal forums were saying the SD sounded better than the Matrix (less coloration, and the ability to adjust Bass/Mid/Treble right on the unit). One disadvantage the Power Stage had over the solid state pre-amps, is apparently it required you to neutralize speaker resonance settings to sound "better", and this affected the direct tone routed to FOH.

@mnemonic woah I'm going to dig into those vids, thanks!

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 9, 2018)

Paincakes said:


> Update: I went a different route and ordered the Seymour Duncan PowerStage 700. Many folks over the Fractal forums were saying the SD sounded better than the Matrix (less coloration, and the ability to adjust Bass/Mid/Treble right on the unit). One disadvantage the Power Stage had over the solid state pre-amps, is apparently it required you to neutralize speaker resonance settings to sound "better", and this affected the direct tone routed to FOH.
> 
> @mnemonic woah I'm going to dig into those vids, thanks!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input!



Yeah, the tube amp already does that impedance curve interaction with the cab, so it sounds better when you turn the speaker page stuff off (or at least down). Same with my 2/50/2. Except I also have to boost mids when I use my 2/50/2 since even with presence and depth at 0, its a bit more scooped sounding than my matrix poweramp. But unlike the Power Station, it isn’t designed to be flat, just somewhat neutral.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 10, 2018)

Paincakes said:


> Update: I went a different route and ordered the Seymour Duncan PowerStage 700. Many folks over the Fractal forums were saying the SD sounded better than the Matrix (less coloration, and the ability to adjust Bass/Mid/Treble right on the unit). One disadvantage the Power Stage had over the solid state pre-amps, is apparently it required you to neutralize speaker resonance settings to sound "better", and this affected the direct tone routed to FOH.
> 
> @mnemonic woah I'm going to dig into those vids, thanks!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input!



...well that's just confusing.


----------



## wlfers (Aug 10, 2018)

^ especially given the Axe Fx 2 has assignable quick controls that can serve the same function. I don't know about the Axe 3 though.



Paincakes said:


> One disadvantage the Power Stage had over the solid state pre-amps, is apparently it required you to neutralize speaker resonance settings to sound "better", and this affected the direct tone routed to FOH.



This sounds odd as well. Did you mean Fryette Powerstation?


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 11, 2018)

Power Stage and Power Station are named too similarly and are easy to mix up.


----------

